# Looking for a small crib to sidecar



## kasey08 (Apr 30, 2008)

We are in an apartment and are very limited on space in the bedroom. Right now I have a pack-n-play between the wall and my side of the bed and it's just not working out. Because of the layout of the bedroom we need a small crib, not standard size, but the only ones I have found online are portable/folding and wouldn't be able to take one side of it off to sidecar. Please let me know the brand, store, or website if anyone has had better luck with this! Thank you!


----------



## onetrumpeter (Jul 21, 2007)

I've only looked online; not in stores, so maybe actually going in a BRU would show me different cribs?

I don't dig the idea of the Arm's Reach as the mattress isn't really even/flush with the adult mattress, but I LOVE the idea of something smaller than a full size crib mattress.

Bumping this question - sorry it's over a month old!


----------



## rhiandmoi (Apr 28, 2006)

http://www.foundations.com/safetycra...ood-cribs.html

I can't figure out if you can leave one of the sides off of this when you build it, though.


----------



## takasmom (Mar 16, 2007)

We have this mini crib set that we set up as a side car:

http://www.target.com/gp/search/192-...bx_1_1&x=0&y=0

On the top setting the crib mattress is exactly level with our bed mattress
so it was super easy to get it to work!

HTH.


----------



## kasey08 (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I still can't figure out what I want to do. The DaVinci Mini Cribs from Target seem to be the only thing that would work.

I moved the PackNPlay to the living room so we're all squeezed into a Full bed. I looove cosleeping but I have crazy paranoia about this, I wish we could get a King!


----------

